# Who is doing Organic Farming?



## wildseed (Mar 27, 2009)

I am interested in setting up an Eco friendly establishment but wanted to know if any one here is practicing organic farming or husbandry so as to give me any sound advice as I want to venture into this area mainly. I would really appreciate the feed back.


----------



## litening (Mar 27, 2009)

We are very heavily into organic farming but only where it comes to vegetation at the moment. I think it is great if we could expand to other areas soon but it all really boils down to the big GREENBACK I am afraid.


----------

